# Is this a good motor for small pickup?



## roooon (Oct 16, 2014)

Anyone know anything about this motor?brushes?
new never used been in the warehouse of Taylor-dunn sense 1994 
i got it for $250 
General Electric GE Electric Motor
The motors are new, but have been stored and shuffled around since about 1993. They were test run in 1993 and have not been operated since.



19.5 HP one hour rating
2531 RPM
72V
235A

28.6HP-72V-350A-5MIN Rating

Ser No YH-9-49-YH

GE Model 5BT1334B185/186

General Electric

Weight = 140 lbs.
thanks 
Ron


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I saw those a few days ago. Nice. Good solid motor. Great price. Not sure what the deal is with the brush; maybe split wafer. Standard brushes should be available from fork truck repair places. Nine inch GE motors are strong and on par with WarP9, IMO.


----------



## roooon (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks Major I was hoping you would chime in on this you seem very knowledgeable 
Thanks again 
Ron


----------

